# remplacement batterie iPod nano 4g



## winstonsmith (21 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un connaitrait-il un commerçant qui pratiquerait des remplacements de batterie d'iPods d'ancienne génération ?
Après des recherches j'ai envoyé mon appareil au site Bricomac, mais ce dernier, avec un manque de sérieux évident, a fini par me renvoyer mon appareil sans effectuer le remplacement en m'affirmant qu'ils ne pratiquaient pas ce service (alors qu'ils vendent le forfait de remplacement idoine sur leur site ... bref). Jusqu'à présent je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre site qui propose ce service, mis à part le programme de remplacement de batterie d'Apple, mais les prix sont prohibitifs et sont pensés, à mon avis, pour décourager le client et faire en sorte qu'il achète un appareil neuf.

Merci d'avance,


----------



## iPat (18 Février 2014)

bonsoir j'ai le même souci avec le mien (laissé dans un tiroir et jamais utilisé !), les forfaits de réparation sont rédhibitoires (de 91  chez Apple à 49  trouvé sur le net), j'ai effectué des recherches et j'ai trouvé quelqu'un qui pratique un prix très raisonnable (30  !) qui m'évitera d'avoir mauvaise conscience en n'achetant pas un nano d'occasion alors que le mien est neuf, vous êtes à quel endroit ?


----------



## winstonsmith (26 Février 2014)

Bonjour,
Je regrette de ne pas avoir vu votre message plus tôt... J'ai fini par craquer et par renvoyer mon modèle à Apple la semaine dernière, ne pensant plus recevoir de réponse. Tarif certes élevé mais remplacement de mon nano 4g à l'identique en 24h (et je tenais à conserver le même modèle car j'ai plusieurs périphériques associés, incompatibles avec les dernières générations).
Merci en tous cas pour la réponse.


----------

